# Moving to Tomar



## duckies (May 5, 2013)

Hello, 

me and my husband are thinking to buy a holiday house in Tomar. We would like to meet or get in touch with people from UK or any foreigners who already live there.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

I live relatively close to Tomar, Cernache Bomjardim which is about 30 minutes, is a zone oddly calm and beautiful, with the river and the largest Zêzere stain pine in Europe to mark the landscapes. This beautiful region was chosen by Jason Vale to install its luxury resort called juicy oasis if you search on google you can see some images of the region.

Any question that can help arrange.

Regards


----------



## joselema (Sep 24, 2013)

*Tomar*



duckies said:


> Hello,
> 
> me and my husband are thinking to buy a holiday house in Tomar. We would like to meet or get in touch with people from UK or any foreigners who already live there.


Hi! I hope your plans are moving along well. We are from Puerto Rico, USA and have a house in the Serra area in Tomar where we spend part of the year. Feel free to contact if we can be of help. If you want to hear a positive story let us know, we love our life here.


----------



## duckies (May 5, 2013)

Hi, thank you for your reply. We bought a very lovely old cottage in Vendas, little village very close to Alvaizere. We have spent some time there mostly decorating. In December we got a very good offer for it and we have decided to sell it although we really love it. At the moment we are expecting a baby so we are not gonna have a time to go back. We would like to buy another one. We might come back in May and have a look around Tomar area again. I love the town. Hopefully you are doing good and enjoing Portugal.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations but please don't forget *you must declare sale* to Financas, if you sign Escritura 2013 Anexo G return Aprilish 2014 if 2014 then in 2015.

If you've made a profit you will be subject to CGT so you should have all your receipts etc to lessen impact which for a *Non Resident is considerable*, please don't think you can ignore it as it is one of things that Financas pick up on when a sale is made, so you should *set aside* a sum to cover any CGT you might owe


----------

